# <pics> My Girls



## Brattina88 (Jul 2, 2008)

These are my girls, Missy the GSD and Maddie the Cocker Spaniel
Missy is from a pound, and she's an amazing dog. She's so well behaved, sweet, gentle, caring and laid back, but will rise to the occasion if need be. 
Both girls are couch potatoes in the house, but have unlimited amounts of energy when we're out, hiking, camping, whatever...

Last year Maddie was attacked by a dog that left her blind in her right eye  BUT she's gotten past most fears of larger dogs, and doesn't even know that anything is different now  (Me on the other hand... still recovering from the incident!)









I had pics done last year


----------



## Brattina88 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've had Maddie since she was 8wks... and she's my heart dog. I don't know what I'd do without her!!









Just last year, I've gotten all of the stuff, and am learning to groom myself.
Maddie's my poor guinea pig (lol)
I've also groomed my friends cocker, and my co-workers Westie
Fun!



















<done>


----------



## Luvmypups (Jul 3, 2008)

What beautiful Babies you have, I grew up with shepherds and my first dog when I left home was a spanial cross.


----------

